# The end of Lyft in Houston



## Tuna (Oct 31, 2014)

Dear,

In the past weeks we have faced an impossible choice as a community. Over the course of 57 in-person meetings and more than 100 phone conversations since February, we have made repeated attempts to work with Houston officials.

You have spoken up and shown your support at last week's City Council hearing, along with thousands of other Houston residents. In spite of this, city officials have moved forward with onerous ridesharing requirements that essentially treat Lyft the same as a taxi. We are now forced to choose between endorsing rules that we know will make it exceedingly difficult for Lyft's peer-to-peer driver community to thrive, or taking a stand for the right long-term path forward.

*As of noon on Nov. 20, Lyft will pause Houston operations.*

We know this will affect you and the income you rely on. We understand this decision will place many drivers in a difficult position and hope having this information in advance of November 20thwill allow you to begin to plan for a pause in operations.

We started this company with the simple idea that by bringing people together through filling the empty seats in cars, we could make cities smaller and more connected. We won't stop fighting for that vision. If you want to help bring Lyft back to Houston, join me in contacting your Texas state representatives to support ridesharing in the next legislative session:


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

sorry to hear that. houston has tied up too much money with the cabcompanies who were here before ride sharing. dallas may be next.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

When did Houston become part of Texas? I was unaware of this event  Lyft is thriving in Dallas.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

This is precisely the scam that Lyft and Uber like to perpetuate. They start operations illegally without government authorization; entice people to purchase cars and get into financial debts they otherwise would not have done, then Uber and Lyft are rendered a just ruling against their illegal actions and the companies blame lawmakers who put them in their place. People continue to support these companies even they are given the shaft by them.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> This is precisely the scam that Lyft and Uber like to perpetuate. They start operations illegally without government authorization; entice people to purchase cars and get into financial debts they otherwise would not have done, then Uber and Lyft are rendered a just ruling against their illegal actions and the companies blame lawmakers who put them in their place. People continue to support these companies even they are given the shaft by them.


Not sure I concur. Over regulation and crooked politicians are keeping a simple thing like ride-sharing a reality in markets where it would thrive. It's like siding with the the newspapers to prevent the Internet from coming to town. It's ludicrous and wrong.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you have names of crooked politicians or examples of cities with crooked politicians (with facts) who have prevented ridesharing from "thriving"? Could you also provide examples with facts on how over regulation has been a detriment to corporations?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I have to partially side with Houston on this issue. Uber and Lyft come into a city, ignore rules and regulations. They are NOT ride-sharing companies. That is a falsehood. 

Do I think Texas Taxi (who owns yellow/checker in houston) is an above board company? No way! Lyft is just butthurt that they didn't get their way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Choose the right platform. The one that says to hell with the rule book and the outdated taxi laws.

Uber has the money,power and balls to outlast any competitor in its way and win any political battle. As Travis puts it "get on board or get outa the way"

Ride/Drive: Uber get ya some (merica)

Uber= 800 pound gorilla
Lyft= 3 Legged hamster with Down syndrome

Although I loathe Uber without them rideshareing would have no powerful entity to stand up and fight for it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tuna said:


> Dear,
> 
> In the past weeks we have faced an impossible choice as a community. Over the course of 57 in-person meetings and more than 100 phone conversations since February, we have made repeated attempts to work with Houston officials.
> 
> ...


Is this the one where Lyft threw a hissy fit because they thought fingerprinted background checks and drug tests were the end of the world? Look at all the supposed concern about part time drivers who Lyft is simulateously shafting by elimination of the power bonus unless you work more than 30 or 50 hours per week inclduing 10 mostly on Saturday. I don't think fingerprinting ever took me more than 15 minutes or 30 minutes for a drug test.

_*Update November 3, 2014 at 2:30 p.m.:*_ Chelsea Wilson, Lyft's public policy communications manager, insists the expense of new screenings -- $62 -- is not the primary reason Lyft is pulling out of Houston as new city regulations are set to kick in. Rather, *Lyft is concerned about the "onerous requirements" passed by the city mandating drug-testing and finger-printing of drivers*, which would require, as Wilson put it, "multiple trips to city offices that are only open M-F." These regulations "would make it nearly impossible for someone who works a full-time job to go through the process and go far beyond the $62 cost to drivers," Wilson wrote in an email.

http://blogs.houstonpress.com/news/...e_out_of_houston_over_looming_regulations.php


----------



## davidk_SF (Nov 6, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> sorry to hear that. houston has tied up too much money with the cabcompanies who were here before ride sharing. dallas may be next.


The term ride share and taxi is totally different. There is a real rideshare connection provider called carmacarpool and check their site at car.ma please.
If lyft,uber and others using the term rideshare service, they should not be charging riders more than the cost of operation. If it is for profit, it is considered as for hire vehicle that need to comply with every local law unless the politicians are corrupt like in SF and the CA state senators.
Taxis pay annual permit fees average about $600 and it is $1400 per vehicle in SF. Driver permit cost $500 plus and renewal fee is $100++ annually. Those revenue goes to the public transportation, regulatory and road way maintenance and inspection is done every 6 months with $90. The oldest vehicle in 2015 will be 2009 model hybrid or alternative fuel vehicles.
How much the local government get from the app base taxis and what kind of impact hitting hard to the taxi drivers?
Taxis are public private partnership and it is not monopolized by cab companies. It is monopolized by the cities and local governments because it is a revenue source.
In San Francisco,more than $20 millions generated from taxi medallion sales in 2012. How much Uber,lyft and other guys bring in? 
The benefit of Uber,Lyft and sidecar is the worse traffic congestions, buses delayed longer, roads get more damage and the accident rate spiked because there is average 10000 drivers from the whole northern cali piled up in SF.
I never thought there will be this many people wanted to be cab driver. I saw some hot chicks become taxi drivers and it is great that I can have some clumsy blonde will pick me up.
Lets make sense and think what are people getting into and what kind of chaos going to happen in the future. I read the term and condition of all the companies and I was amazed that there is not one person read that( hopefully I was not the only one read it). I won't sign my rights away to make $150 or get in a car with a person that I don't know.


----------



## davidk_SF (Nov 6, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Choose the right platform. The one that says to hell with the rule book and the outdated taxi laws.
> 
> Uber has the money,power and balls to outlast any competitor in its way and win any political battle. As Travis puts it "get on board or get outa the way"
> 
> ...


 It is Travis Kalanick.; a guy never done anything legally and has no regard to any body whom like to steal. He tried from Hollywood and got his ass whooped. Got kick out from FB and stole the idea and creation of John who started Cabulous. 
That is just a few things about Uber and the people behind 2008 financial meltdown are involved. So lets see how this is going to play out. The financing of car loans and the commissions are going to some people and some day a lot of people will face the reality.
Make sure there is no hook under the bate before eating.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Some clumsy blonde? There are also very many uselesss male drivers out there you know. I am blonde but dont you dare call me clumsy useless


----------



## davidk_SF (Nov 6, 2014)

suewho said:


> Some clumsy blonde? There are also very many uselesss male drivers out there you know. I am blonde but dont you dare call me clumsy useless


It is what you assume what you are. I didn't have to say it and its great that you know yourself.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey listen you stupid [email protected]@@ I ran away from uber. Bring on any uber argument and I will shoot you down


----------

